

Google unveils major overhaul of its search engine - ceejayoz
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/09/26/google-overhauls-search-engine/2877491/

======
badave
When they come out with new algorithms for searching, they are completely
replacing their old engine, correct? Are they rewriting the core? Or is this
more like v1 was PageRank, v2 was Caffeine, and Hummingbird is v3? Is a lot of
the code is just being refactored or is everything getting rewritten?

~~~
phy6
It's more likely that they stand up several current versions in parallel, and
progressively route more traffic to the new algorithms/services. At least
that's what I'd do, if I had no technical, infrastructure or monetary budget.

~~~
simcop2387
I'd be surprised if that's not how they do it. Less for budgetary reasons and
more for testing, doing it this way would let them see if they get the results
they are after in aggregate for more useful queries

------
purephase
We don't have a better source on this? The article contains nothing that this
community could actually discuss.

~~~
notatoad
according to the techcrunch article [1] the announcement was pretty light on
details. Google invited reporters to a little birthday party and said "oh,
yeah, we totally overhauled our search algo the other day".

[1][http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/26/google-recently-made-a-
sile...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/26/google-recently-made-a-silent-shift-
to-a-new-search-algorithm-hummingbird/)

~~~
paulkoan
Not much of an unveiling then. I wonder if non-complex queries are treated
differently.

------
breckinloggins
Has anyone produced examples of queries that are better than they were before?

I tried "asking some questions" but the fact that my first test question ended
up being 'how many eggs are in a dozen?' demonstrates that I'm currently not
in the most creative of moods. :)

~~~
noisy_boy
Following the lead of the article, I searched for "nutritional benefits of
olive oil vs canola oil" and all I got was a bunch of links (as expected). No
new fancy "within-google" nutritional table.

------
quink
Who is with me in wanting Google to release a web search product?

You type in the search terms, Google will find you websites and websites only
containing those terms. Simple.

Something that just searches the web, http and https, no fancy features.
Basically the Google of about 1999, with algorithm tweaks. And maybe with a
way for A-B testing to establish which websites are better. KISS.

~~~
8ig8
How much would you pay monthly/annually to use said service?

~~~
quink
AdWords

